# Postfix fatal: bad net/mask patern

## skib325

I am in the process of setting up postfix to recieve mail sent to my computer. I can receive email that I send locally, however I can't receive anything else.I am behind a router, but the ports are fowarded to my computer

This appears in the log.

```

 [postfix/smtpd] fatal: bad net/mask pattern: 192.168.1.1/55

```

main.cf

```

myhostname = fluharty.no-ip.com

mydomain = fluharty.no-ip.com

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = fluharty, localhost.fluharty.no-ip.com, fluharty.no-ip.com

mynetworks = 192.168.1.1/55, 127.0.0.0/8

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

#smtpd_recipient_restrictions =   permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases 

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases 

#mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a fluharty.no-ip.com 

debuger_command = 

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin 

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11       

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

```

----------

## Chris W

The error message says it all.  192.168.1.1/55 is a bad network mask.  You cannot use 55 bits as the network ID if you only have a 32 bit address.  Perhaps you meant 192.168.1.1/24, 192.168.1.1/25, or 192.168.1.1/15

----------

